# Asking the series number of a CD



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear all,

Any one who can help me to let me know the series number (or bar code) of this CD? I think it is released by Eurodisc for the Czech company Supraphon in 1980s.

thank you.
Xiaowei


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd bet it is the same as this Supraphon release, 38C37-7056. It's available 3rd party on Amazon US.










For the current Supraphon release of (probably) the same performances plus extras, try their catalog No. 11 1965-2 011, barcode 099925196523.


----------



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you, Yes, I have both Czech release and the Japan release 38CC37-7056. But I just see the Eurodisc release so I try to collect all 3 releases as a sample of multiple market distribution of a recording. Thank you again.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

renxiaowei said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any one who can help me to let me know the series number (or bar code) of this CD? I think it is released by Eurodisc for the Czech company Supraphon in 1980s.
> 
> ...


If you find it on Ebay they usually give the bar code in the listing. Then I run it through Barcodelookup.com just to verify it is same disk--also gives pricing for various sites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

renxiaowei said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any one who can help me to let me know the series number (or bar code) of this CD? I think it is released by Eurodisc for the Czech company Supraphon in 1980s.
> 
> ...


I know a few labels didn't use barcodes so that will be a point to considerer also :tiphat:


----------

